# Texas Fe Exam



## Concrete & water (Dec 9, 2011)

Texas Fe exam grades are out. You can check them here.

https://www.tbpe.state.tx.us/exam_check_grades.php

Good Luck!!!


----------



## EQguys (Dec 9, 2011)

I heard Mississippi and Louisiana results are out too !!


----------



## Amry69 (Dec 9, 2011)

and how'd you do?


----------



## Concrete & water (Dec 10, 2011)

I passed with a 76%.


----------



## Bharat (Dec 10, 2011)

How do you know that you got 76% ?. I thought you get to know only pass or fail.


----------



## Concrete & water (Dec 10, 2011)

That's what the Texas website said. I figured that was my score.


----------



## guesswhomsa1 (Dec 11, 2011)

I passed in the second attempt  Did not attempt atleast 30 questions cos I was solving them all and then marking :blush: got 69 last time. Made it this time  It was touch and go cos its needed for graduation and I am gonna graduate on the 16th Dec... Alhum


----------



## guesswhomsa1 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys. Texasboard did not Email me :/


----------



## Ona (Dec 12, 2011)

Texas, I believe, is the only State which gives scores.

Congrats to all that passed!


----------



## koolant37 (Dec 12, 2011)

I also passed it. Congrats to me


----------

